# gear chart n more



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

here is a little excel thing i been working on .. if you dont have excel openoffice.org is free ...
i link to the org post as not need 3 or 4 diff areas for downloading and if updates later its all in one place 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3562706&postcount=162


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

if you have used this .. let me know how you like and any issues with it or add in's you might like to see ... 

iam working on adding speed but not sure how i want to add it .. by track lap times and/or by gearing .... or both ..
there is a way to do TQ lap times to Your own times .. but it isnt full tested yet .. seems a lil buggy does change your pin but not your spur so working on maybe both or it gives a rollout to change to but again lots of math i dont know or have .. for all this .. 

also if anyone knows the math for track length to get rollout for track not knowing rollout .. or any math you may think of for anything not on chart be glad to pm me the info .. and ill add your name to the credits .. if used .. 

thanks


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Looks good, but it would be nice to be able to edit the pinions to go smaller than a 40 and bigger than a 50. Maybe just set it up to change the "40" to "30" and then have the program populate the rest of the pinion fields ten at a time. Ex. - Type in 30 in the first field, and then have the program add 31, 32, 33, 34, etc. Good job!


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

i thought the same, however there is one box in yellow-type in the mid range of your gearing. it will update above and below


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

fredracer said:


> i thought the same, however there is one box in yellow-type in the mid range of your gearing. it will update above and
> 
> below


Cool. Didn't catch that! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

fredracer said:


> i thought the same, however there is one box in yellow-type in the mid range of your gearing. it will update above and below


yep it does it auto for u .. up and down .. middle of the chart in yellow ..

so you can enter say 34 and it goes down 8 pins and up 8 pins ..
i figured 8 up and 8 down was good lol 

great tho keep the comments and ideas comming folks 

thank you for the good word glad you enjoy so far


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

any more ideas ...out there ?? iam working on speed and few other things for the thing.. if someone knows how to program in VB .. and like to help that would awsome ..


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

just a bump up for those not see this yet.. hope you all like so far .. well be updating but not sure when but next month or so ..


----------

